# Pacific Surfliner



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone experience upgrading to business class while on board the Pacific Surfliner? Is it possible to do this? Does the conductor discourage this?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jan 20, 2016)

There is no point outside of super busy weeks, as the cars are the same configuration. I would move to the superliner that is usually in the surfliner sets.


----------



## Medic981 (Jan 20, 2016)

What is the benefit of traveling business class on the pacific surfliner other than the amenities offered?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jan 21, 2016)

None whatsoever. The only reason I know of is on busy weekend trains you are guaranteed a seat.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 21, 2016)

Isn't seating in business class roomier?


----------



## Medic981 (Jan 21, 2016)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> Isn't seating in business class roomier?


That is what I would have thought. It is the only reason I can see to upgrade en route other than a guaranteed seat on a busy weekend.


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2016)

Online Pacific Surfliner Business Class info:

http://amtrakcalifornia.com/travel-info/pacific-business-class

Additional discussion:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/41057-business-class-pacific-surfliner/


----------



## Medic981 (Jan 21, 2016)

KmH said:


> Online Pacific Surfliner Business Class info:
> 
> http://amtrakcalifornia.com/travel-info/pacific-business-class
> 
> ...


That answers a lot of questions!


----------



## Ana (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info, it is most appreciated!


----------



## seat38a (Jan 24, 2016)

The seat pitch between business class and coach is significant. For example, in coach, the tray table comes right up to my sternum while in business class I have plenty of space and don't have to worry about being impaled by the tray table. Also, you do get snacks and beverage, including wine which when you factor in the cost, comes out even. Also, the car is generally quieter and don't have to deal with standing people or block stairs and aisles. I find the $12 dollars each way well worth it.



IMG_0357 by B H, on Flickr



IMG_0063 by B H, on Flickr


----------

